# Forum outage



## mkellogg

Hey everybody,

I'm sorry for the outage on Sunday.  The database got corrupted and it took hours to find the right way to fix it.  Hopefully it will stay stable, and possibly some of the things that I have done will help with some of the other stability problems that the site has had over the last few weeks.  Knock on wood!

Mike


----------



## VenusEnvy

It's alright, Mike! We all know you're hard at work begind the scenes. It was an unpleasant way to start my Sunday  (without my WR!)   but I'm glad that the problem was fixed.

Keep up the hard work!


----------



## diegodbs

Gracias por resolver el problema y que todo siga perfectamente.


----------



## cirrus

Hundreds of WR addicts, log on, get nowhere, start to twitch and try again x times then contemplate things like reading, socialising, noticing, nay interacting with their monolingual partners, pets, children... how wierd does that feel?  

Thanks Mike for your all your work.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Indeed, Cirrus.

I actually got the dishes and laundry done yesterday!

Many thanks for all your work, Mike - I really enjoy this community.


----------



## fenixpollo

There are hundreds of us?  And here I thought I was a solitary phreak!  

We not only appreciate the hard work, Mike; we also appreciate threads like this one that let us know what's going on.


----------



## geve

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> There are hundreds of us? And here I thought I was a solitary phreak!
> 
> We not only appreciate the hard work, Mike; we also appreciate threads like this one that let us know what's going on.


Well, for a while I thought I had been thrown in the back-hole with you, Fenix. 
My sincere gratitude to Mike for posting this thread and invalidate this disturbing sensation!


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks everyone.  Sorry to scare some of you 

Since Fenix likes knowing what's going on, I'll tell you that the server has been having a lot of problems lately, especially within the last week, resulting in periods where the forums don't work, and others where the server is overloaded and not responding as quickly as we would like.  I hope to be able to make a couple more changes tonight that might help things, and I'll be taking the forums down again for around half an hour.


----------



## rushrevisited

I am relatively new here, but am loving it. I am trying to learn Spanish and this site has been a major help to me in practicing/reading/learning. 

For what it is worth, I run a large message board (thanks for the kind words...no promotions or links or 'come to my site' messages allowed here.-Mod. ) and know how much work is involved in keeping things afloat.  Thanks for all your efforts in running this place.


----------

